# Knife bag not allowed in kitchen



## brewhaha

I got this on an orientation form:
• Chef’s Knife
• Paring Knife
• Vegetable Peeler
• Sharpening Steel
• Culinary Scissors (e.g. Joyce Chen)
Please Note: Knife bags are not permitted in the kitchen.

How should I bring my knives in? I'm getting knife covers, but am I supposed to have it wrapped or in a roll instead?


----------



## don rich

Ask if there is a place to store them. I can't either. I put my knives and equipment on a half sheet pan. I don't bring any tools with me I don't think I'll use. In a perfect world you shouldn't have to worry about stealing, but


----------



## don rich

Get to know your coworkers and the chefs attitudes about this. You can ask them too


----------



## chefwriter

I would check with whom ever you got the orientation form from. If they know you need to carry your knives in a roll but won't allow the roll in the kitchen, then they must have a place for them. I presume that would be a locker or changing room where you could safely secure your knife roll or bag.  Knife guards to carry them into and out of the kitchen for  safety. Absent a knife roll, for temporary carrying I find a newspaper or piece of cardboard or a towel works fine. But check with Chef first.


----------



## foodpump

What I don't want in my kitchen, is a roll taking up 2ft of counter space, AND becoming a magnet for crumbs, flour, liquids, etc.

When I work in other kitchens, I bring a plastic tool box/fishing tackle box. In the top tray, I put in the tools I'll need, shove the box in my locker, and take the tray with me. I can easily stow this tray away, and bang it in the d/washer when it gets dirty.

Old school was to have a bank of drawers in the kitchen,, each with a lock, one drawer per cook. Doubt if anyone does this now....


----------

